# Gentoo GDM startet xfce4.2.2 nicht



## Neurodeamon (20. Juni 2005)

Mein Gentoo nimmt langsam benutzbare Form an. Im Moment schaffe ich es xfce4 nur als root zu starten (direkt per *startxfce4*). Das GDM weigert sich trotz korrekter xfce.desktop-Datei in z. B. /etc/X11/gdm/Sessions/xfce.desktop oder /usr/share/xsessions/xfce.desktop. Die Dateirechte sind 755, sollten also keine Probleme verursachen. Wenn ich versuche mit meinem normalen User xfce zu starten - zeigt das System zwar ein X-Server-Fenster mit Cursor, aber es wird nichts weiteres geladen ... schon gar nicht xfce). Lade ich gdm per *rc-update add*, so dass es gleich nach dem Booten gestartet wird, passiert beim einloggen des Users ein ähnlicher Fehler. Die Logdateien von gdm und des x-servers sagen nicht viel dazu: Der normale User hat keinen Zugriff auf /dev/null .. bla, aber das muss ja auch gar nicht, weitere Fehler kann ich nicht finden.

Die xfce.desktop:

```
[Desktop Entry]
Encoding=UTF-8
Name=Xfce 4.2 Instanz
Comment=Xfce 4.2 starten
Exec=/usr/bin/startxfce4
Type=Application
```

Weiß jemand etwas was mir gerade nicht einfällt? Ich erinnere mich noch daran, das gdm schonmal während meiner Debianzeit plötzlich anders gesteuert wurde - nach einem Update ging plötzlich das gdm nicht mehr. Ist meine Konfigurationsweise nicht mehr korrekt/aktuell? 

Nachtrag:
Mein nicht üblicher Name *Xfce 4.2 Instanz* ist auch im GDM-Auswahlmenü vorhanden, allerdings startet es nicht wie gewünscht XFCE sondern zeigt das leere X-Fenster (als root funktioniert es mittlerweile).


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Juni 2005)

Oookay... scheint wohl nicht viele zu geben die sich auskennen 

Ich habe mittlerweile herausgefunden das es an udev liegt. Mein erster Gedanke mit den falschen Rechten auf /dev/null scheint genau das Problem zu sein, obwohl mir das bisher so nicht untergekommen ist. Gentoo scheint in dem udev ebuild einen Bug zu haben.
Ich probier mal weiter herum, falls jemand das Problem schon mal gelöst hat, ich bin immer für eine Idee offen 

*EDIT*
Hab es zum laufen bekommen .. falls jemand mal das gleiche Problem hat:

```
emerge udev
```


```
etc-update
```
Die udev-Konfiguration mit der neuen austauschen, das System neu starten, fertig.
Bevor man versucht xfce per gdm zu starten noch fix per

```
ls -la /dev/null
```
nachschauen ob das Verzeichnis die Rechte 666 hat.


----------

